# Not-Aus im Intervall prüfen??



## Beren (2 November 2010)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Homer79 (2 November 2010)

...direkt für den not-aus kenn ich auch nichts, aber mit der wiederholungsprüfung der maschinen wirds ja eh mit geprüft...


----------



## Beren (2 November 2010)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Sockenralf (2 November 2010)

Hallo,

ich denke, daß der Safety hier nochwas dazu weiß, aber bei uns wird sowas spätestens alle 4 Wochen (monatlich) geprüft.

In der Anleitung der Maschine sollte hierzu was stehen, aber ich glaube, da gibt´s auch Vorgaben durch BG oder irgendeine Norm.

Wir haben damals auch heftig diskutiert, wie denn das mit den BWS zu handhaben ist --> da steht in der Anleitung gerne, daß die TÄGLICH zu prüfen sind --> wir haben uns auf 4 Wochen geeinigt


Ich meine zu wissen, daß der AG hierzu eine Gefährdungsbeurteilung erstellen muß


MfG


----------



## Beren (2 November 2010)

Wieso muss ich eine Sicherheitseinrichtung prüfen, wenn sie nach Norm gestaltet wurde? Ich habe doch einen Diagnosedeckungsgrad... Das ist mir nicht ganz klar und vor allem, wo steht das?

Was der Hersteller einer Maschine schreibt, ist für mich keine Richtlinie. Der kann auch schreiben, prüfe jede Stunde den Not-Aus. Ob das Sinn macht, ist eine andere Frage...


----------



## Sockenralf (2 November 2010)

Hallo,

natürlich musst du dich nicht an eine Anleitung halten, aber dann solltest du für den Fall der Fälle griffbereit haben, WARUM du von einer Vorgabe von jemandem, der sich auskennt (eben der Hersteller) abgewichen bist --> das ist eben die Gefährdungsbeurteilung



MfG


----------



## Sockenralf (2 November 2010)

Nachtrag:

der Diagnosedeckungsgrad wird dir aber niemals erkennen, ob z. B. ein Schlagtaster abgerissen oder blau übermalt wurde, eine Palette vor einer Reißleine steht etc --> das geht nur "händisch"



MfG


----------



## Homer79 (2 November 2010)

> Wiederholungsprüfung?



...kennt/macht er nicht  ...


----------



## Beren (2 November 2010)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Beren (2 November 2010)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Homer79 (2 November 2010)

dann kann ich dir das empfehlen...normen, prüffristen, wie und was gemessen/überprüft werden muss:

http://www.elektromaschinenbauer.de/index.php?option=com_rubberdoc&view=doc&id=26&format=raw


----------



## Beren (2 November 2010)

*gelöscht*


----------



## winnman (8 November 2010)

*Not Aus Prüfung*

Ich hätte mal da folgende Frage:

Not aus bei einem klein Wasserkraftwerk:

es gibt mehrere Not Aus Schalter, alle werden über die SPS verarbeitet (ohne spezielle Not Aus Relais) Hintergrund davon ist, auch bei einem Schenell Schluss der Analge (elekrtisch oder hydraulisch) bracuh die Anlage mindestens 10 min bis die Drehzahl auf einen Grundpegel eingependelt ist, der sich hydraulisch auch nich unterschreiten lässt (Pnenn 1500 min-1, Grunddrehzahl ca. 500 min-1) mit Schwungmassse, . . . Elektrisch wird die Anlage innerhalb von 0,05 min Freigeschaltet


----------



## Beren (9 November 2010)

*gelöscht*


----------



## MSB (9 November 2010)

@winnman
Was ist jetzt die Frage?
Ich weiß ja nicht was du unter "klein" Wasserkraftwerk verstehst, aber 10 Minuten erscheint mir schon extrem lang.
Kenne auch mehrere Anlagen bis ca. 100kW ...



			
				Beren schrieb:
			
		

> Not-Aus: Sofortige sichere Abschaltung der Energiezufuhr (Austrudeln!!!)
> Not-Halt: Kontrolliertes Stillsetzen der Maschine in der Zeit x, mit anschließender sicheren Abschaltung der Energiezufuhr


Dir ist aber schon klar, das dass von dir so geschriebene oberflächlich betrachtet quasi absoluter Blödsinn ist.

Not-Aus:


			
				EN60204-1 schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Handlung im Notfall, die dazu bestimmt ist, die Versorgung mit elektrischer Energie zu einer ganzenoder zu einem Teil einer Installation abzuschalten, wo ein Risiko für elektrischen Schlag oder ein anderesRisiko elektrischen Ursprungs besteht.



Not-Halt:


			
				EN60204-1 schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Handlung im Notfall, die dazu bestimmt ist, einen Prozess oder eine Bewegung anzuhalten, der (die)gefahrbringend wurde.



Richtig ist nur, das Not-Aus zwangsweise einen Stop der Kategorie 0 zur Folge hat, das wars dann aber auch schon.
Bei Not-Halt kanns dann je nach Anforderung Stop-Kategorie 0,1,2 sein.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Beren (9 November 2010)

*gelöscht*


----------



## MSB (9 November 2010)

Beren schrieb:


> Wieso ist das Blödsinn? Not-Aus = sofortige Abschaltung bewirkt Austrudeln von Antrieben.


Das ist eine rein "zufällige", indirekte Wirkung der Not-Aus Funktion.
Not-Aus ist primär dazu da, um eine elektrische Gefährdungen abzuschalten,
ob sich da ein Motor dreht oder irgendwas ist beim Not-Aus zweitrangig.
Natürlich ergibt sich aber eben aufgrund der Wegnahme der Energiezufuhr ein Stop der Kategorie 0.



Beren schrieb:


> Bei Not-Halt wird kontrolliert stillgesetzt.


Genau das ist eben nicht (zwangsweise) der Fall.
Not-Halt kann eben Stop-Kategorie 0,1,2 bewirken, d.h.
*Stop-Kategorie 0:*
Spannung weg, austrudeln

*Stop-Kategorie 1:*
Motor konrolliert "gesteuert" (z.B. FU, Bremsgerät) stillsetzen, dann Energie weg.

*Stop-Kategorie 2:*
Motor kontrolliert "gesteuert" stillsetzen, und MIT Energie im Stillstand halten, z.B. sichere Lageregelung bei Servos

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## winnman (10 November 2010)

*Not - Aus*

Hallo Leute, danke für die zahlreichen Antworten.

Folgende Situation:

-Wasserkraftwerk Pnenn=160kW

-Turbine Kaplan Stirnkesselturbine mit Hydraulischer Leitapparat Verstellung.

-Leitapparat ist gewichtsbelastet und wird Hydraulisch über ein Überdrehzahlpendel unabhängig von der elektrischen Ansteuerung des Proportionalventils geschlossen (auch in der geschlossen Stellung reicht das Restwasser durch den Leitapparat aus, die Turbine bei ca. 1/3 der Nenndrehzahl laufen zu lassen)

-Bremse oder derartiges gibt es nicht (bei Arbeiten wird mit einem speziellen Kantholz auf dem Schwungrad gebremst, dann gibt es ein ca. 70 Jahre altes geschmiedetes Eisenteil das durch eine Bohrung am Schwung gesteckt wird, das klemmt sich dann auf der Bodenausnehmung in der das Schwungrad läuft fest und verhindert dadurch sicher das weiterdrehen der Turbine) Danach erfolgt am Wasserzulauf das händische zukurbeln des Zulaufschiebers 100% - 0% ca. 15 min Kurbeln, dieser kann auch nicht elektrisch betätigt werden, da Platzbedingt die eine Zahnstange im Betriebszustand abgeknickt werden muss damit der Rechen nicht mit dieser Zahnstange kollidiert.

-Elektrisch kann über ein Schnellschlussmagnetventil auch auf den Hydraulischen Kreis eingewirkt werden (Funktion gleich wie Überdrehzahlpendel)

Bei betätigen der Not -Aus Taster mache ich derzeit folgendes:
Not - Aus wird in die S7 eingelesen (Ruhestrom)
geht der Pegel aus 0, wird folgendes ausgelöst:
-Generator Schalter AUS
-Proportionalventil Schließen
-elektrische Schnellschlussauslösung
-öffnen des elektrischen Bypassschiebers beim Einlauf (dieser verringert zwar den Wasserstand im Einlaufbereich, kann ihn Konstruktionsbedingt aber nicht ganz unter die Einlaufkante absenken, er dient eher dazu den Überfall am Wehr zu Verhindern (da könnte sonst Wasser ins Gebäude eindringen))

Die Gefahr in dieser Anlage geht nicht von der Elektrischen Seite aus (alles Berührungssicher, gekapselt, . . .)
Also sollte man eher von einem Not - Halt sprechen.

Durch das mechanische Nachlaufen bzw. unmögliche Anhalten der Turbine ist aber ein wirklicher Halt nicht möglich.

Nachrüsten der Anlage mit einer Bremse scheidet aus (Kosten, Denkmalschutz, . . .)

Also wie würdet Ihr dieses Problem sehen Not - Aus oder Not - Halt, . . .
Die Not - Aus Pilztaster wurden von mir vor ca. 7 Jahren im Zuge der Automatisierung der Anlage eingebaut, in der ursprünglichen Anlagensteuerung aus den 1970ern war gar nichts derartiges vorgesehen.

Danke

Winnman


----------



## MaximalZ (10 November 2010)

hallo leute,

bei uns war die BG im werk. klare aussage zu prüffristen von not-aus tastern und anderen personenschutz bezogenen sicherheitseinrichtungen war, daß die bedienungsanleitung des anlagenhersteller rechtsverbindlichen charakter hat.

es bestünde aber die möglichkeit durch eine fehleranalyse die prüffrist in absprache mit dem hersteller zu verlängern. wenn man laut BG unter 2% sicherheitsrelevanter fehler bleibt, kann man die prüffrist verlängern.

ich hoffe ich konnte helfen ???

gruß maximalz

P.S.: bei uns wird nicht nur der not-aus taster geprüft sondern auch zwingend der elektrische auslöseweg !!!


----------



## Beren (11 November 2010)

*gelöscht*


----------



## MSB (11 November 2010)

@Beren
Ist auch so voll in Ordnung, mir ging es eben nur darum klarzustellen,
das ein Not-Aus formal nichts mit einer gefählichen Bewegung,
und ein Not-Halt nur in bestimmten Fällen (Stop 1 / 2) etwas mit kontrollierten Stillsetzen zu tun hat.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Beren (11 November 2010)

*gelöscht*


----------

